# Show kittens losing baby teeth



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I was wondering, if you are planning to show a kitten but it loses a baby tooth are you still ok to enter bearing mind the age of the cat and the fact its perfectly normal?
It is just a wondering, it is Thomas' first show in a week and a half and he still has all of his baby teeth but i was just thinking for the future, if he does lose them before another show would I still be ok to take him?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely fine, so long as he has no teething problems (they generally don't) causing any imflammation/redness of his gums. Good luck for the show, hope you both enjoy yourselves


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we still shown our boy selkirk whilst he was teething... but he was showing signs of infection so we stopped whilst we sought treatment.. hes a fine 10mth old now.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, as i say he's fine at the moment but if he is ok next week at Notts & Derby then I am considering a TICA show in March and he may be by then.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

hopefully see you there.. ... at the notts/derby that is..


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I showed Oscar at TICA when he was quite small and at the time had two sets of teeth :w00t: It was like looking into a sharks mouth! They will take the kittens age into consideration so you don't need to worry  Don't forget to inform the GCCF before you attend the TICA show. Its just a formailty but you don't want to get a disiplinary from the GCCF


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> hopefully see you there.. ... at the notts/derby that is..


I'm all entered and ready to roll. 
What cat(s) you taking? Sure you told me but I have forgotten.

I am really looking forward to it. Never been to a show even as a spectator so will be great to see so many breeds. Think Thomas' breeder will be looking forward to seeing how much bigger he is now


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Aww actually I just had another check and he has two little points where his top canines (?) are coming through. Still has the baby teeth at moment. Just tiny points.
Is there a Calpol for kittens


----------

